# Grafikkartenausgabe auf 16:10 trimmen



## prinzschleifer (30. Januar 2009)

Hi,


Wie der Titel bereits sagt möchte ich meine Grafikkarteneinstellungen ändern:

Ich besitze einen etwas älteren Laptop und möchte diesen an einen HD Monitor anschließlen. Mir ist klar, dass ich keine 1920 x 1080 Auflösung aus diesem rausbekommen werde.

Leider unterstützt die Grafikkarte nur Auflösungen im Verhältnis 4:3. Gibt es irgendwelche Mods für nVidia Grafikkarten die das Format trimmen oder emulieren können, damit ich auf einem verzerrfreien Monitor arbeiten kann?

Grafikkarte:
* ATI Mobility Radeon 9650
* 64MB DDR RAM


Vielen Dank für eure Zeit!


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2009)

Das geht mit einem nvidia Tool bestimmt nicht, da du ja eine Ati Grafikkarte hast. Wenn du Glück hast, hat Ati aktuellere Treiber mit denen dir 16:9 Auflösungen angeboten werden.

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## prinzschleifer (1. Februar 2009)

Gibt es denn für ATI Grakas keine Tools die einem Auflösungen freisc :suspekt: halten?


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2009)

Doch, die nennen sich Treiber. Hast du die letzte verfügbare Version ausprobiert?

Vermutlich könnte man tatsächlich noch irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien/Registryeinträge abändern, so dass sich auch andere Auflösungen auswählen lassen würden. Kommt halt drauf an, ob der Treiber das mitmacht, oder ob dort sicherheitshalber die möglichen Auflösungen nochmal hartcodiert sind. Das kann ich jetzt aber zum konkreten Fall nicht prüfen, da ich keine vergleichbare Grafikkarte zur Verfügung habe. Es hängt auch vom erkannten externen Monitor ab - hast du dazu einen Treiber?


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Rivatuner ( eigentlich für Nvidiakarten gedacht ) auch für ATI-Karten funktioniert. Dann gibt es noch Powerstrip.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Videocards----Overclocking-&-Tweaking_c13.html

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2009)

Stimmt der Rivatuner war (zumindest vom Namen her) für nvidia Karten gedacht. Unterstützt Ati Karten allerdings schon seit geraumer Zeit, so dass eigentlich nur noch der Name über ist der an die ursprüngliche Intention erinnert. 

Insofern nehm ich meine Aussage weiter oben zurück, dass es keine nvidia Tools für Ati Karten gäbe  Hatte ehrlich gesagt auch eher an Tools vom Hersteller gedacht.


----------



## prinzschleifer (3. Februar 2009)

Vielen dank! Den werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------

